# Book suggestions please



## Sinitar (Jul 14, 2013)

My greetings scribes. I'm looking for some books to occupy my writing time with. I just finished the first 3 A Song of Ice and Fire books and picked up the other 2, but I'm not sure how appealing they will be. If they turn out to be similar to The Name of the Wind, then I'll do the right thing and quit reading while I'm still sane. That book was such a drag...

Anyway, before this turn into a rant post, here's what I'd like to read: Books with a captivating plot, well developed and believable characters in a medieval(yet not set in stone) setting. I really enjoyed books like The Lions of Al-Rassan, the Mistborn Trilogy and The Pillars of the Earth(even though I haven't finished it yet). However, anything will go, as long as it doesn't tend to drag.

I'm not necessarily looking for books that pertain to the fantasy genre. A good sci-fi read is also welcome, and I'm even willing to give a supernatural novel a try, although I'm really not a big fan of vampires and werewolves. As long as the character development is there and they are not merely pawns for the plot, it will do.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Tyrant (Jul 14, 2013)

One little known series I suggests to everyone is The Prince of Nothing by Scott Bakker. Ive read the complete song of ice and fire, well so far any way but a good one from the creater of mystborne is The Way of Kings, great read although there is only one book out. Another epic read during my younger years way Rapsody(spelling?) by Elisabeth Hyden. Very long series, maybe a bit long winded but packed with lore. Of course the Wheel of Time which ive read but dont see the hype, but if your gonna read the first 4 books might as well finish the whole thing.


----------



## Ankari (Jul 14, 2013)

NPR put out a list of the top 100 Sci-Fi and fantasy books The article was from 2011, but I recognized many of the names on there, and even read many of them.  You can find the article here


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Jul 14, 2013)

Try 'The Light of Kerrindryr' by H Anthe Davis - a great epic fantasy, with compelling characters, a twist on almost every page and some spine-chilling moments. I'm telling everyone about this one just now, I think it's so good.

Or try Daniel Abraham's 'The Long Price Quartet'. A great magic system, wonderful characters and (unusually) it follows the lead character from childhood to old age. 

I don't like to plug my own blogs on the forum, but I have a page of recommendations here: Pauline's Fantasy Reviews: Recommended.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 14, 2013)

If you liked _The Lions of Al-Rassan_, you might as well pick up more of Kay's work. You won't be sorry. _Last Light of the Sun_ is set in a different part of the same world, and is very good.


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 14, 2013)

If you're interested in anything sci-fi/bio-punk check out Paolo Bacigalupi's books. Recommend checking his short story collection first called Pump Six and Other Stories. If you like his style, which I love, check out his novels, Windup Girl, Shipbreaker, and The Drowned Cities. 

All his books are stand alones but are set in the same universe, a post-oil universe where sail, spring, and beasts of burden power the mechanizations of the world.


----------



## Sinitar (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions guys. I have more than enough books(and equal excuses not to write!) thanks to you


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Consider Roger Zelazny: The Chronicles of Amber sound like they're up your alley. His novel Lord of Light is SF and is considered a classic. It's very well written.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 15, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> If you liked _The Lions of Al-Rassan_, you might as well pick up more of Kay's work. You won't be sorry. _Last Light of the Sun_ is set in a different part of the same world, and is very good.



I enjoyed Tigana and I'll second The Last Light of the Sun by Kay. River of Stars just out in 2013 is on my list.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 15, 2013)

Scribble said:


> I enjoyed Tigana and I'll second The Last Light of the Sun by Kay. River of Stars just out in 2013 is on my list.



If you haven't read Under Heaven yet, get that one. Also in the same part of the world as River of Stars.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 15, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> If you haven't read Under Heaven yet, get that one. Also in the same part of the world as River of Stars.



Ah, I wondered if they were connected, thanks!

I would also recommend the Merlin trilogy by Mary Stewart, my favorite treatment of Merlin above all others I've read:

The Crystal Cave
The Hollow Hills
The Last Enchantment


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 15, 2013)

Scribble said:


> Ah, I wondered if they were connected, thanks!
> 
> I would also recommend the Merlin trilogy by Mary Stewart, my favorite treatment of Merlin above all others I've read:
> 
> ...



I don't think they're connected, story-wise, but they both take place in the same part of the world. I think Under Heaven takes place earlier.

I've never read Stewart, though I've considered those books dozens of times. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 15, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> I don't think they're connected, story-wise, but they both take place in the same part of the world. I think Under Heaven takes place earlier.
> 
> I've never read Stewart, though I've considered those books dozens of times. I'll have to check them out.



I've read that trilogy three times over the past thirty years. I am a VERY choosy reader, I can't just read any tosh, if that is any kind of a recommendation, allowing for differing tastes.


----------



## gowph3ar (Jul 16, 2013)

The Name of the Wind and A wise mans Fear by Patrick Rothfuss!


----------



## Mythopoet (Jul 16, 2013)

TWErvin2 said:


> Consider Roger Zelazny: The Chronicles of Amber sound like they're up your alley. His novel Lord of Light is SF and is considered a classic. It's very well written.



This. Zelazny is fantastic. Amber is a masterpiece. I'm currently reading his Dilvish stories (finished Dilvish the Damned, waiting for The Changing Land to be delivered) and quite enjoying them as well. 

If you like a medieval setting, I would strongly recommend The Worm Ouroboros. It is written in an archaic style, which can make it a dense read, but I found it well worth it. It's one of the earliest fantasy works to attempt to create a secondary world. I think every fantasy writer should read it if just for their own education in the genre.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Mythopoet said:


> This. Zelazny is fantastic. Amber is a masterpiece. I'm currently reading his Dilvish stories (finished Dilvish the Damned, waiting for The Changing Land to be delivered) and quite enjoying them as well.
> 
> If you like a medieval setting, I would strongly recommend The Worm Ouroboros. It is written in an archaic style, which can make it a dense read, but I found it well worth it. It's one of the earliest fantasy works to attempt to create a secondary world. I think every fantasy writer should read it if just for their own education in the genre.



The Dilvish books were pretty good. I'd also recommend *Creatures of Light and Darkness*, and especially *A Night in the Lonesome October* by Zelazny.

If you've never come across the 'Agnostic's Prayer' here's a link to it *on my blog *(bottom of the post). It's from *Creatures of Light and Darkness*. Quite creative and intersting, if you ask me.


----------



## Matthew Bishop (Aug 4, 2013)

Can I recommend my own? 

Published 36 hours ago, Google's crawlers haven't discovered it yet, so follow this link for reviews, excerpts, and eStore link: MatthewRBishop.com

< Pitch: Story of a boy born as a slave into a penal colony, forced to fight for his freedom and to find a land of his own. The story takes him across two continents and follows the main character from slavery to herohood. 12 reviews in past 36 hours, all 5-star and 100% positive. Your review, regardless of stars or content, is equally welcome


----------

